# Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder



## meeresangler-oh (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
weil ich einen unvollständigen Aussenborder habe, brauche ich eine Explosionszeichnung für die fehlenden Teile. Es ist ein Mercury Aussenborder, 2 takter, 4Zylinder, 50 PS, BJ. ca. 84. Währe toll wen mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## benzy (10. September 2007)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

Hallo,

schau mal hier bin dort auch fündig geworden und sogar mit Teilenummer: http://www.mercruiserparts.com/selectModels3.asp?type_id=MAR


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

|bigeyes coole seite, gibts sowas auch für Honda?


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

:vik: Jo gibts habs selber gefunden, für alle die es Interessiert.

HONDA 

Und andere Modelle


----------



## SKREI (10. September 2007)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

Hei bist du sicher , dass es sich nciht um einen 3 Zylinder handelt. Habe ein original Reparaturbuch. Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir eine Kopie von den etnspr. Zeichnungen machen. Dann bitte eien PN an mich.


----------



## meeresangler-oh (11. September 2007)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

Danke benzy,
super Seite, war mir eine echte Hilfe!


----------



## sigrac (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

Hallo erst mal und Frohe Weihnachtenn an alle!Han einen alten mercury 200 samt boot beim ebay ersteigert,wollt das ding auseinander bauen um dem impeller zu wechseln krieg das uwt nicht los obwoll alle schrauben gelost sind,kann mir jemand helfen?Kann es sein das die antriebswelle und die kurbelwelle so zusammen gerostet sind das sie nicht auseinander gehen?


----------



## Ollek (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

|kopfkrat evtl hängt irgendwo noch die Schaltstange?

Wenn nicht dann mit nem Gummihammer vorsichtig auf die Kavitationsplatte hämmern (nur sachte) dann sollte es sich nach kurzer Zeit lösen.

Und immer das UWT abstützen, nicht das es auf die Erde kracht durchs Eigengewicht.


----------



## sigrac (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

Danke für den tip.es lösst sich nicht,wie wenns novh irgendweo festgeschraubt wäre,ha den ganzen tag in hobbyraum verbracht aber morgen versuch ichs nochmal,das ding muss bis mai laufen,will an die Donau in Croatien welse angeln!


----------



## sigrac (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Expl. Zeichnung für Mercury Aussenborder*

Danke für Deine bemühung,hab dem motor noch nicht auf aber dem fehler gefunden!Das ganze muss meinem vorgänger ins wasser gefallen sein und dadurch sind die verbindungen der antriebsachse eingerostet da man aber nur sehr schlecht an die stellen kommt zum einsrühen ist sehr viel geschicklichkeit und geduld gefragt,hab das ganz uwt in dieselbad eingelegt und irgenwann lösst sich der rost allein!


----------

